# Colt 45 Defender???



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Just wondering what you guys thought about this gun A good friend of mine had one went to shoot with him a couple of times and had to have one, I carry it on a regular basis, just wondering what you all thought compared to other compact 45 autos, I was thinking of getting a full size soon, I recently got some new grips from Rasco Grips really like the new look compared to the hogue factory grip. I have always been partial to colt just from family history both my grandfathers were always very fond of there Colts... Thanks fer your imput.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*This vs That*

I have owned several Colts over the years. My competition gun was a Colt. To me most all 1911's are good to great guns nowadays. Some people like a stock Springfield,some like a tricked out Brown,Baer,STI,or other $2500+ pistol.

For me now,my EDC is a Kimber. The 3" Ultra Carry CDP II. Very compact and at 28oz very easy to carry and conceal using a Galco and the "right" belt. I do not understand why more Colt guys do not choose the 3" vs the 5" but I suppose the old wives tale of a 3" 1911 having FTF's and FTE's is still floating around out there. A little tweaking and the right mag(with 1911's it's all about the mag)they will function as reliability as any other 1911.

Would suggest you take a look at the VZ line of grips. Mine are the canvas micarta and I love 'em. Do a little polishing and buffing in just the right spots and that Colt will be even better.---- SAWMAN


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

I just got one a few month ago for my EDC and I love it. I did a bunch of research between the kimbers, colt's, etc. and from everything I read it seemed like the Defender was more reliable on average.

I read somewhere that the Defenders are built on GI tolerances, rather than match like many other guns, and while you may lose a 1/4" or accuarcy the likely hood of any failures goes way down.

If you haven't already, invest in a good holster and gun belt (milt sparks, dm bullard, etc.). I always carried lighter guns and was able to get away with cheaper holsters. When I got a my defender I broke down and got a Milt Sparks VMII and haven't looked back. A lot of times I forget I'm even wearing the gun, and lets face this isn't the lightest gun in the world. A good belt paired with a good holster is the way to go.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks for your thoughts and time....


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Sawman.... just wondering what you meant by this.....Do a little polishing and buffing in just the right spots and that Colt will be even better.----


----------



## Nicevilleski (Apr 2, 2008)

Just got a blackhawk holster for mine.... not very concealable. I will check out the Milt Sparks also. Thanks


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

I have one of the original thunderwear holster and like it as far as concealment it is awesome can be worn with just shorts no belt and the extra clip with it...Took a lil gettin used to it but like it now. Also does alright holding my Ruger P95, could also hold a set of twins. Plus its a Florida co. Made in the good ole U.S :thumbup:


----------



## Nicevilleski (Apr 2, 2008)

That thing ever fall outa that ?


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

nah never fell out.. it is a very comfortable forget its on sometimes,picked it up at a gunshow last year guy selling them had my same gun, I had purchased a knockoff on ebay not near as nice. there are not a whole lot of truly concealed holsters out there have seen a few, but like I said you can wear this with just shorts no shirt how many holsters can say that.


----------



## Nicevilleski (Apr 2, 2008)

Sounds cool. Took mine to the range today. Fail to feed every two shots. What the hell? When i took it apart to clean it, there were several aluminum shavings under the reciever. I took some pics. I hope to send them to Colt to see if that is normal. I'll tell ya what though. My PF-9 never had a malfunction and cost 1/3 of what this pistol did. Thinking I am missing my Keltek.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



Nicevilleski said:


> Sounds cool. Took mine to the range today. Fail to feed every two shots. What the hell? When i took it apart to clean it, there were several aluminum shavings under the reciever. I took some pics. I hope to send them to Colt to see if that is normal. I'll tell ya what though. My PF-9 never had a malfunction and cost 1/3 of what this pistol did. Thinking I am missing my Keltek.


Do you have a defender? If so is it new or used? If it's used and you don't know the round count you may want to try changing out the guide rod spring,'colt recommends replacing it every 700-800 rounds. That could be causing the FTF. Also, did it FTF with different types of ammo or just one type?


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*OH NO !!! Dreaded Dremmel*

Take the Dremmel tool to it. That's right,the one tool that everyone sez to keep off your guns. Sandpaper and files yeah,but when used with a dose of common sense,it will definitely help most all autos,especially the ones with pronounced tooling marks.

Turn it at the slowest speed. Use the small cotton/felt wheels. Use buffing compound or even Flitz. DO NOT allow any part to over heat. Work slowly in stages. Buff,clean,and try. 

Do the surface where the slide and the frame meet. Any surfaces that bare on each other. Do the feed ramp and bbl hood(especially on those Glocks). I even shave the cotton wheels down by holding a knife edge on it while turning. Then buff the chamber using the above directions.

The weak point of most 1911's is the mags. Buff the front of the mag where the round slides across when chambering. Buff the underside of the feed lips. This will allow for more slide velocity in those 3" guns. Slide velocity is very important for a FTF and FTE gun. With my 3" Kimber first thing that I did is change out the mag "guts". USE WILSON COMBAT. Or you can buy the whole mag. Most of the time a guts change will be mo-bedda.

Most 1911's start having problems the first time you call the magazine a "CLIP". Stop doing this and you will be on your way to "recovery". Good Luck. ---SAWMAN


----------



## Nicevilleski (Apr 2, 2008)

Yes, defender.. new out of the box, first time shooting it. I was using Remington 230 FMJ and Winchester 230 SXZ ammo. Round count is what I put thru it ...100. I have a dremmel. But have never used it on a gun B4. The guides seemed to be shaved and the finish near the guide rod/ plug is chipping. Defect or dremmel it?


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

I would contact Colt and see what they say first. Or check out 1911forum.com, someone over there could probably help


----------



## BIG DAWG (Sep 23, 2008)

*colt*

Just a quick question,are the followers in your mags metal or poly? Sometimes the follower will hit the frame/feed area after the last rd. is spent therfore produceing shaveings and bits.
BD


----------



## Nicevilleski (Apr 2, 2008)

Followers are metal. The shavings are from the top of the receiver rails where the slide, slides over it.(on each side of guide rod.) It was FTF every 2 rnds also.


----------



## BIG DAWG (Sep 23, 2008)

*colt*

I would for sure get with colt ,alot of times they will fix the problem and then run it thru their custom shop for tuning for your troubles.
BD


----------



## Nicevilleski (Apr 2, 2008)

pics of mine after 1st time at the range.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang! That looks kind of like some coating issue...almost like it is flaking off like paint.


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

skullworks said:


> Dang! That looks kind of like some coating issue...almost like it is flaking off like paint.


I was gonna say the same. Looks like the finish is coming off. Was it recoated at some point?


----------



## Nicevilleski (Apr 2, 2008)

Nib


----------



## Nicevilleski (Apr 2, 2008)

Colt said to send it back..... my letter to them, 
April 11, 2011

In regards to: P.O.S Firearm
Colt Customer Service

Dear Colt Customer Service:
I purchased the Colt Defender on 5 April 2011 from Jimmy’s gun shop in Ft Walton Beach Florida. I had very high hopes of this firearm due to it being a Colt. In the past I have owned Kel-tek, and Ruger pistols. 
On 9 April 2011, my co-workers and I headed out to the range to try the Defender out. Needless to say, I was quite embarrassed at its performance. It failed to feed on every magazine and every two rounds. The Glocks my friends were firing operated flawlessly as did my Kel-tek. The guys were saying stuff like “ya, glad u bought that Colt…. Very reliable huh “ 
When I brought the pistol home to clean it, I noticed a lot of metal shavings in the receiver and the finish coming off on the frame. It looks like a potato peeler was taken to the top of the receiver. It appears very carved out. 
Now, I don’t know why this happened from a new, right out of the box, very expensive firearm. But, I have never had this happen from my Ruger or Keltek, which as you know are a fraction of the cost of the Defender. I have absolutely no confidence in this weapon and will defiantly never carry it as protection. Oh, the guys I was shooting with requested that you change the name to “Colt Defenseless.” I would have to agree.
So ultimately the problems were consistent fail to feed and finish coming off.
Disappointed Colt owner,


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

hey, every product and every manufacturer has a lemon once in a while. what seperates the good from the bad is how they handle you if you happen to buy one. hopefully they'll take care of you man!


----------



## Nicevilleski (Apr 2, 2008)

Well so far, Colt customer service is not so good. They sent my shipping label. My name was wrong and my phone # was wrong. So I called the number they provided to have the info changed..... well the phone # is another customer (who is also returning a defective pistol). WTF? Buy the Kimber! Buy the Kimber!


----------



## Tom Lagos (May 5, 2011)

You decide to trade for full size 1911. Shoot me a message. May even throw in some extra something ?


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

I sure hope this works out good for you and I hope Colt customer service takes care of the situation. I definately wouldn't accept that pistol in that condition.

Fortunately I've never had to contact Colt with a problem. My Colt AR had some feed issues when it was new but after a few hundred rounds it runs like champ, hasn't had a problem since.

Rick


----------



## Nicevilleski (Apr 2, 2008)

Well Colt finally sent me a letter saying they will fix it for free. Overjoyed!


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

That is absolutely fantastic news !!!!! It's great to know that Colt will still stand by it's products even though it is a shell of the company it once was.

Rick


----------

